# 05/06 Wolves Roster Thread



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

*2005-2006 Minnesota Timberwolves Roster *​
*Starting Lineup:*




































*Marko Jaric #55* *-Trenton Hassell #23* *-Wally Szczerbiak #10* *-Kevin Garnett #21** -Michael Olowokandi #34*

*Bench:*
*Point Guard:*















*Troy Hudson #16**-**Anthony Carter #7* 
*Shooting Guard:*






















*Rashad McCants #1**-**Richie Frahm #24**-**Bracey Wright #6*
*Small Forward:*















*Ronald Dupree #12* *-Nikoloz Tskitishvili #17*
*Power Forward:*








*Eddie Griffin #41*
*Center:*















*Mark Madsen #35**-* *Dwayne Jones #11*

*Coaches:*

























































*Dwane Casey(HC)* *-Jonny Davis(AC)**-Rex Kalamian(AC)*  *-Bob Thornton(AC)* *-Vince Taylor(AC)* *-Aleksandar Dzikic(AC)* *-Brent Haskins(HS)*  *-Greg Farnam(HT)* 

*General Manager:*








*Jim Stack*
*Vice President of Basketball Operations:*








*Kevin McHale*

*Statistics:*
*Point Guards:*
*Marko Jaric:*
*Troy Hudson:*
*Anthony Carter:*

*Shooting Guards:*
*Trenton Hassell:*
*Rashad McCants:*
*Richie Frahm:*
*Bracey Wright:*

*Small Forwards:*
*Wally Szczerbiak:*
*Ronald Dupree:*
*Nikoloz Tskitishvili:*

*Power Forwards:*
*Kevin Garnett:*
*Eddie Griffin:*

*Centers:*
*Michael Olowokandi:*
*Mark Madsen:*
*Dwayne Jones:*



*-Any Type of Transaction will be posted here. Also if you want to throw out ideas of free agents or trades, or simply discuss the roster, it will be held here too.

Roster Date:11/1/05*

Thanks to Blazer Freak, this is all possible. It is all his idea and he is the master mind and the specalist behind these roster threads. I wouldn't let him do it since he wanted ucash for it.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

*Off-Season Transactions:*
*June 17th:* Wolves name Dwane Casey Head Coach
*June 28th:*Wolves select Rashad McCants (14th overall) from the University of North Carolina. Wolves select Bracey Wright (47th overall) from Indiana University.
*July 1st:*Wolves Re-sign General Manager Jim Stack.
*July 11th:*Wolves sign First-Round pick Rashad McCants.
*August 9th:*Wolves re-sign Mark Madsen and sign Nikoloz Tskitishvili.
*August 12th:* Clippers sign-and-trade Marko jaric to the Timberwolves along with Lionel Chalmers for Sam Cassell and a 2006 1st-Round pick (Lottery Protected).
*Agust 15th:*Wolves Waived Fred Hoiberg as their amnesty player.
*August 22nd:*Wolves re-sign Eddie Griffin.
*August 26th:*Wolves sign undrafted Rookie Free Agent Dwayne Jones.
*September 9th:*Minnesota re-signs Anthony Carter.
*September 12th:*Minnesota signs second-round pick Bracey Wright.
*September 26th:*Minnesota signs Free Agent Richie Frahm.
*October 3th:* Timberwolves sign Ryan Humphrey, John Lucas lll, and Marlon Parmer.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

*In-Season Transactions:*
*October 13th:*Wolves waive Marlon Parmer.
*October 27th:*Wolves release Ryan Humphrey, Llonel Chalmers, and John Lucas.
*October 31st:* Wolves trade a 2nd round pick to the Pistons for Forward Ronald Dupree: Wolves waive Ndudi Ebi.
*January 26th:* Wolves trade Nikoloz Tskitishvili to the Suns for a 2nd Round Pick.
*January 26th:* Wolves trade Wally Szczerbiak, Michael Olowokandi, Dwayne Jones, and a 1st round pick to the Celtics for Ricky Davis, Mark Blount, Marcus Banks, Juston Reed, and two 2nd round picks.











-You guys are allowed to comment on the Wolvrs roster or about anything in this thread....


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Looking at this roster... Does it look like the Wolves have a chance of making the playoffs? Our bench looks really weak..Given that McCants may not contribute at all or he may be a blast. We need a true center at this point.


----------



## Flanders (Jul 24, 2004)

I say we need a center that can give us solid minutes without fouling out. That center needs to be able to score on a high FG percentage and rebound/block shots. That center is named Jamal Magloire. Curry is also a possibility. 

A good center paired up with KG will get us to the playoffs. We lacked size last season and it showed. Teams were blowing by our perimeter defenders and going inside because they knew there was nothing in there to block shots. Put a shot blocking center next to KG and teams will start shooting jumpers over a 6'7 PG. 


Nice thread, btw. 

I was looking at the pictures and well, I was impressed looking from left to right until I saw Kandi's pic. Maybe if you got like a picture of him throwing down a ferocious dunk on someone, then maybe I'd be a little more hyped....but yeah, Kandi has never thrown down a ferocious dunk though. That picture of Kandi makes him look like a really bad player. Was that the intent?


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

It was the only one I found that was the right size and he was in a Wolves jersey, and not getting hammered on by JR Smith or Kobe Bryant...


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

There I got one of his throwin it down... Hey reps would be nice though :biggrin:


----------



## Flanders (Jul 24, 2004)

Hey, now that team looks pretty good. 

Kandi probably got blocked on that dunk attempt, but nonetheless, he looks like he's trying.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

sheefo13 said:


> Looking at this roster... Does it look like the Wolves have a chance of making the playoffs? Our bench looks really weak..Given that McCants may not contribute at all or he may be a blast. We need a true center at this point.


Like I have said since the beginning of the summer, I think the Wolves can contend for the 7/8 seed. However, it's going to be tough. The Lakers will be improved if healthy, and Golden State is going to be a team that is really going to push for a playoff spot. The Clippers, Jazz, Sonics, and Grizzlies aren't going to be pushovers, either. The only really bad teams in the conference are Portland and New Orleans - and those teams have very bright futures. Here's a rough breakdown of how I see the seeding shaking out: 

These teams are probably locks for the playoffs: 
1 San Antonio (Division Winner)
2 Sacramento (DW)
3 Denver (DW)
4 Houston
5 Phoenix
6 Dallas

Then you have Golden State, the Lakers, Seattle, and Minnesota in the next group. Memphis, Utah, and LA would be longshot playoff hopefuls in my book

7 Golden State
8 LA Lakers
9 Minnesota
10 Seattle
11 Utah
12 Memphis
13 LA Clippers

I'm going with this for now, though it really is neck and neck between teams 8-10.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Looking at the Lakers' roster... I see no way they make the playoffs even with Phil. They are relying on Kwame Brown and Chris Mihm to go up against the bigs in the west... It simply won't work. Their starting pg is Aaron McKie who couldn't get minutes for the Sixers last year who had their only pg being AI. GS might make the playoffs but I don't think they will be ahead of us... And I think the Wolves will be better than Dallas.. But that is just me.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Well if we do not make the playoffs this season... KG will be traded and I think it will be time to rebuid. It is not what I want but KG who is be 32 in the 06-07 season, is sadly past his prime by that season. I think you begin building around McCants and get some other picks. And our pick isn't in LA is we don't make it.

But I still think the Wolves could win our division this next season. If we do we are at least the 3rd seed... If not, I think we can still beat out Dallas and PHX and possibly Houston... If we can take a downfall like last season, it is possible for any team.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Well I am interested in seeing how the rest of you feel about the roster when seen like this... What spots do you guys feel need to be filled? Does this roster look like it will make the playoffs? Has it improved? Etc etc... Seeing the roster visually I think will help us understand what is going on.. Plus it looks really cool. :biggrin: 

Lets go and start some discussion in here, I mean I didn't work hard to make this thread and have like 5 posts in here... It is made for ultimate discussion!! It is stickied.. That is what they made the stickies for!


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

To begin some discussion... We will talk about our expectations of each player on the roster... Like disect the roster to see the holes ect.
*Player Expectations:Kevin Garnett  *








*04-05 Stats: *
*PPG-*22.2
*RPG-*13.5
*APG-*5.7
*BPG-*1.37
*SPG-*1.48
*FG%-*50.2%
*FT%-*81.1%
*MPG-*38.1
*Misc Stat-*69 Double-Doubles

What are your expectations this year for KG? A lot of us have felt he will break out this season... But explain. What will his numbers look like? Can he lead this team to the playoffs? Past the first round? Will his numbers look better than last years? Will he win MVP again?
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Once we get KG all communicated out of our systems, we will move onto the next person... I thought of making each player an individual thread, but I thought this would be more convient. If you guys really want each player to have their own thread, lemme know. But I thought instead of getting one guy having one post in his thread and another have 30, we could just do that here.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Any expectations for KG?????


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

*Updated:*September 15th


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Looking at the roster now, it is obvious that Bracey Wright will be sent to the NBDL or will be cut and we will lose his rights. Llionel Chalmers will either be on the team or in the NBDL. What I think and hope happens now that we have resigned Carter, that both will be in the NBDL now that it is obvious we have been bringin in shooting guards for workouts in the Target Center. It is possible that Wright becomes the 3rd 2 on the roster, and be a 6'3" 2 but I doubt it. Also bringing in another big man is vital. Reggie Evans would be great and getting a guy like Casey Jacebson would be good too. As time will tell, our roster will be set.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

well the beginning of preaseason wasnt looking good as we were 1-4..then we won our last 3 to get momentum for the regular season maybe we can start out hot unlike last year :dead:


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Roster Thread Updated: 11/1/05

What do you think of how our roster looks like now?


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

need a better center or backup forward behind eddie...but we wont do n e thing about it so...its an average lineup


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

The #1 thing I would want on our team is a cluth wing player. Too bad all those are pretty much stuck on there current teams


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I should probably update this thread huh? Lol I will get to it in the next week or something.


----------

